# Colt Detective Special Hands



## zorro (Apr 15, 2009)

howdy , trying to find a source for Colt Detective Special Hands, any ideas ??
please post zorro tumbleweed


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

http://www.e-gunparts.com/

If you send it to Colt, they will probably fix it for free (may have to pay shipping). I sent mine to them a couple of years ago and they tuned it up (adjusted the timing, etc.) and sent it back. Might be worth a shot. Just my two bits worth. :mrgreen:


----------

